# Non Bloating Carbs



## donescobar2000 (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello all!  

What is your main carb source that does not cause you to bloat?

Don!


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 12, 2004)

Whattup Esco,
Have you checked out that new Terror Squad album? It's all over the internet. Shhhh.

Anyway, I find that brown rice/wild rice don't bloat me so much, because of the low fiber to starch ratio. I guess anything that's lower glycemic but lower in fiber.

Peace.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the TS tip I am all over it!

Yea Im going to have to look into that rice.  These oats are bloating.  GRR I have 8 oz though out the day now.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2004)

Premo55 said:
			
		

> Whattup Esco,
> Have you checked out that new Terror Squad album? It's all over the internet. Shhhh.
> 
> Anyway, I find that brown rice/wild rice don't bloat me so much, because of the low fiber to starch ratio. I guess anything that's lower glycemic but lower in fiber.
> ...


Same here.  Brown rice is the least bloating for me.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 12, 2004)

oats dont bother me much at all. and I LOVE them. one of the main starchy carb sources in my diet along with sweet potatoes. I really dont care much for rice of any kind. 
Quinoa is also good, but I dont eat it daily.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2004)

i have found that even better than plain brown rice is brown basmati mixed with wild rice


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 12, 2004)

^ Yeah that's what I just ate a few seconds ago. A whole cups worth, haha.

Oats are my favourite food in the world. It's just too bad they bloat me so much. Actually, I take that back. I like oat bran better.

Peace.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies.  It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2004)

Diet sodas bloat me...but I still drink them.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't care if I am bloated.


----------



## Determination (Jul 13, 2004)

I get bloated regardless of what I eat...is that normal?

The only time I'm not bloated is after a good day in a calorie deficit...when I wake up first thing in the morning I look like a completely different person. My stomach is flat...I've actually scared myself sometimes

as soon as I start eating, I'm bloated all day long...regardless of how clean or small the portion size is. Of course the amount of bloating varies...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 13, 2004)

Determination said:
			
		

> I get bloated regardless of what I eat...is that normal?
> 
> The only time I'm not bloated is after a good day in a calorie deficit...when I wake up first thing in the morning I look like a completely different person. My stomach is flat...I've actually scared myself sometimes
> 
> as soon as I start eating, I'm bloated all day long...regardless of how clean or small the portion size is. Of course the amount of bloating varies...




Join my boat.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2004)

Maybe its time for you both to look into some digestive enzymes


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 13, 2004)

No kidding.  What kind should I get?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 13, 2004)

i know alot of people like you that started taking a daily greens drink and it help ALOT. you should try it for a couple of weeks and see how you respond.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 13, 2004)

donescobar2000 said:
			
		

> Join my boat.



I am in the same boat, only thing that helps me is fiber with every meal.  I have to try to eat a pH friendly diet if I am going to the beach.


----------



## cpa5oh (Jul 13, 2004)

Same exact thing here...if I could look half as good during the day (bloated) as I do when I first woke up (not-bloated) I'd be very happy with my physique right now.  

Instead, I look puffy all the time unless I'm dieting down hard.


----------



## Determination (Jul 13, 2004)

Apparently too much fiber or too little fiber can cause bloating. I've been worried about too much fiber and the sponge effect it might have because I've basically been "minorly" constipated" almost every since I started eating oatmeal and other whole grains. Plus beans, lentils...I get a lot of fiber in me, but then again I drink an obcene amount of water

I may also have low TH levels from dieting...which "produce fatigue, slight hypoglycemia (low blood sugar), slowed digestion of food, and constipation."

I've been refeeding for like 3 days now...and I'm bloated as all hell, ha. I'm waiting for my energy levels to be stable before going on a caloric deficit again.


----------



## Minotaur (Jul 14, 2004)

All carbs bloat me, including oatmeal, which I love.  My two worst are pasta and pizza, because I can't limit myself.  In small quantities I can tolerate almost any carb... in small quantities.  But I always go overboard with past and pizza, and sometimes rice.

In theory I try to limit my carbs, but in practice, it doesn't always happen.


----------

